# SUCCESS!! Halloween 2007 video



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

Well it was a great one! Had more people this year than last and had a better display. One thing we ran into trouble with was our fog machines. We added more plug in props and lights, and adding the foggers...POW...circuit pops. We could only run 3 of the 5 foggers as we needed more extension cords to run IN the house to put on a different circuit, just not enough time to do so. Oh well, the two big foggers kept the grave yard perfectly fog filled... Please pay no attention to the audio as everyone is talking... I have some photos of our costumes also below...

I love Halloween...

Melty

FosterHalloween2007 video by meltdown211 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid211.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid211.photobucket.com/albums/bb258/meltdown211/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@bb258/meltdown211/FosterHalloween2007


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Nice job!! Thanks for sharing the vid and pics.. I love the costumes as well.. and it seems the tot's enjoyed themselvs!


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

great job the vid is wicked!!!


----------



## cqedens137 (Sep 27, 2007)

very nice. i enjoyed the video. i really liked the moving ground breaker on the left. how was he done?


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

*That Prop...*

Was a Shiatsu massager. The massager, 1-8" piece of 1/2" PVC tube and and some plumbers tape...super easy and a great effect. I purchased the "body" off Ebay which is a Death Studios prop. Worked great!

Melty


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

looks great....also like the ground breaker, nice effect!


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Excellent display!!!!!!


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

Great stuff! thanks for sharing... I love your animated props, especially the zombie torso


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Looks really great


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

awesome! very nice job.... everything came out great!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Really Nice!


----------

